# Playoff Game 2 - New Jersey Nets vs Toronto Raptors - Tuesday, April 24, 2007 7:00 ET



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

<table border="0" height="100" width="100"><tbody><tr align="center"><td>**</td><td></td></tr><tr align="center"><td>*New Jersey Nets*</td><td>*Toronto Raptors*</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>*41-41*
Second, Atlantic
Complete Standings</td><td>*47-35*
First, Atlantic 
Complete Standings</td></tr><tr align="center"><th colspan="2">*Playoffs: Round 1 Game 2*</th></tr><tr align="center"><th colspan="2">*Tuesday, April 24, 2007; 7:00 PM EST*</th></tr><tr align="center"><th colspan="2">*Air Canada Centre - Toronto, Ontario*</th></tr><tr align="center"><td>*Television Coverage*
(Pre-Game: 6:30PM)
</td><td>*SCORE - WWOR - NBA TV*</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>*Radio Coverage*
(Pre-Game 6:40PM)</td><td></td></tr></tbody></table>*SEASON SERIES: 2-2 - Tied*









*Coaching Match-up*
<table border="0" height="100" width="100"><tbody><tr align="center"><td></td><td></td></tr><tr align="center"><td>*Lawrence Frank*</td><td>*Sam Mitchell*</td></tr></tbody></table>




















*Team Match-up*


*Nets Roster - Raptors Rosters*

<table class="tablehead" cellpadding="1" cellspacing="1" height="100" width="100"><tbody><tr bgcolor="#06143f"><td colspan="6" class="stathead">*Nets 2006-07 Team Leaders*</td></tr><tr class="colhead"><td>STAT</td><td>PLAYER</td><td align="right">AVG</td></tr><tr class="oddrow"><td>PPG</td><td>*Vince Carter*</td><td align="right">25.2</td></tr><tr class="evenrow"><td>RPG</td><td>*Jason Kidd*</td><td align="right">8.2</td></tr><tr class="oddrow"><td>APG</td><td>*Jason Kidd*</td><td align="right">9.2</td></tr><tr class="evenrow"><td>SPG</td><td>*Jason Kidd*</td><td align="right">1.6</td></tr><tr class="oddrow"><td>BPG</td><td>*Nenad Krstic*</td><td align="right">0.9</td></tr></tbody></table>
<table class="tablehead" cellpadding="1" cellspacing="1" height="100" width="100"><tbody><tr bgcolor="#061642"><td colspan="6" class="stathead">*Raptors 2006-07 Team Leaders*</td></tr><tr class="colhead"><td>STAT</td><td>PLAYER</td><td align="right">AVG</td></tr><tr class="oddrow"><td>PPG</td><td>*Chris Bosh*</td><td align="right">22.6</td></tr><tr class="evenrow"><td>RPG</td><td>*Chris Bosh*</td><td align="right">10.7</td></tr><tr class="oddrow"><td>APG</td><td>*T.J. Ford*</td><td align="right">7.9</td></tr><tr class="evenrow"><td>SPG</td><td>*T.J. Ford*</td><td align="right">1.3</td></tr><tr class="oddrow"><td>BPG</td><td>*Chris Bosh*</td><td align="right">1.3</td></tr></tbody></table>

*Key Match-up*
<table bgcolor="black" border="1" height="100" width="100"><tbody><tr align="center"><td>







</td><td>







</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>*Jason Kidd*</td><td>*T.J. Ford*</td></tr><tr align="center"><th colspan="2">







</th></tr><tr align="center"><td>PPG - 13.0</td><td>PPG - 14.0</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>RPG - 8.20</td><td>RPG - 3.0</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>APG - 9.2</td><td>APG - 7.9</td></tr></tbody></table>

<table bgcolor="black" border="0" height="100" width="100"><tbody><tr><td>Playoff Game 2 -- April 24, 2007

*Nets* vs *Raptors*​ 
*'s
Keys to the Game:
* 
</td></tr></tbody></table>​


uCash Sportsbook Rules
Score Prediction Game: Raptors vs Nets--4.24.07
For the latest news and information on the Nets and this game check out http://www.netsdaily.com/.


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Dose anyone want to do the keys to the game?

I'll put the Raptors' table up later on


----------



## chubibo (Aug 6, 2006)

nets should wrap this game up early cause if the raptors win this game they'll gain momentum in game 3. pretty much easier said than done


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

Mikki likes it...

when you spell his name correctly.

Awesome to have a real game thread, though!


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

*Re: Playoff Game 2 - New Jersey Nets vs Toronto Raptors - Tuesday, April 24, 2007 7:0*



ghoti said:


> Mikki likes it...
> 
> when you spell his name correctly.
> 
> Awesome to have a real game thread, though!


He's not #12 either, is he? I'll fix tomorrow.


----------



## Kidd's Nets (Jun 10, 2006)

Hope Kidd gets at least 12 points, 10 boards, 5 assists (to average a trip-dub for the series) but of course, a Nets win is first priority. I say he goes for 12 assists.

Anyone see that pass to Rj on the fast break between 3 raptors? that was insane, youtube link anyone?


----------



## TriDoub5 (Jan 24, 2007)

Lets go nets!


----------



## nets15 (Feb 12, 2006)

raptors are gonna comeback strong after the loss in game 1 watch out nets !


----------



## cano22 (Apr 21, 2007)

nets will win and it will be a sweep (4-0)


----------



## cano22 (Apr 21, 2007)

raptors suck there not gonna win 
its a sweep 4-0 
nets


----------



## Block (Apr 22, 2007)

Hopefully the fans will wear nets jerseys again


----------



## vincecarterrules (Jul 17, 2005)

Vince will have a better game !


----------



## da1nonly (May 8, 2006)

Nets gonna win


----------



## RasH-Vinsanity (Oct 8, 2006)

i really hope we can win this game, it would be so great for us.


----------



## elsaic15 (May 24, 2006)

biggest things, 

1) toronto will prob come out blazing, all out, we need to play smart and slow it down and run our sets. remember last year in miami game 2? by the time they were done with their blitz we had no idea what hit us. be prepared.

2) frank needs to set up vc to succeed and get off to a fast start. give him postups down low, isolations at the foul line, etc. make him drive, do NOT let him get off to a slow start, which he may not recover from.


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

I said Nets in 6...I'll actually be surprised in the Raptors don't win the next game.


----------



## Kidd's Nets (Jun 10, 2006)

^^ like your sig.


----------



## Funkateer (Apr 24, 2006)

*Re: Playoff Game 2 - New Jersey Nets vs Toronto Raptors - Tuesday, April 24, 2007 7:0*

game 2 live on web: channel VP1 (Sopcast) !!!

http://www.myp2p.eu/NBA.htm

go nets!!!


----------



## da1nonly (May 8, 2006)

its also on nbatv preview


----------



## jerkstore (Nov 3, 2006)

*ATTACK ATTACK ATTACK !!!!*


----------



## Intense Enigma (Oct 22, 2005)

Nets in 5................


----------



## KD (Jun 29, 2006)

Co-Sign


I say Nets in 5 as well.


----------



## TriDoub5 (Jan 24, 2007)

:clap: Nets in 5.


----------



## TriDoub5 (Jan 24, 2007)

da1nonly said:


> its also on nbatv preview


And also on My9.
http://listings2go.tvguide.com/PartnerGrid/Grids/closerlook.aspx?Qr=6633457&S=3288&N=0&cl=0&DT=4/24/2007 7:00:00 PM&cc=8&SID=70571&PartnerID=33&ProfileID=173


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

Raptors in a blowout.

Juusst Waaattcccch


----------



## Kidd's Nets (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: Playoff Game 2 - New Jersey Nets vs Toronto Raptors - Tuesday, April 24, 2007 7:0*



bigbabyjesus said:


> Raptors in a blowout.
> 
> Juusst Waaattcccch


and watch you edit this post when the nets win.


----------



## njfan5388 (Oct 27, 2006)

why is this game on NBATV? i dont get that up at college


----------



## theKidd-5 (Oct 4, 2005)

i expect this to be a very close match with raptors getting the edge... but nets in 6 =D


----------



## AIFAN3 (Sep 17, 2005)

Raps are gonna win and here's why.. They're going to adjust to what the Nets beat them in the last game.. THe Nets have not lost to the Raps so they don't know yet what to expect out of the Raps adjustments.. Game 3 should be exciting though...


----------



## SetShotWilly (Jan 19, 2006)

Sam Mitchell winning coach of the year ought to motivate them somewhat too. I hope Nets are ready for them


----------



## RasH-Vinsanity (Oct 8, 2006)

*Re: Playoff Game 2 - New Jersey Nets vs Toronto Raptors - Tuesday, April 24, 2007 7:0*



elsaic15 said:


> biggest things,
> 
> 1) toronto will prob come out blazing, all out, we need to play smart and slow it down and run our sets. remember last year in miami game 2? by the time they were done with their blitz we had no idea what hit us. be prepared.
> 
> 2) frank needs to set up vc to succeed and get off to a fast start. give him postups down low, isolations at the foul line, etc. make him drive, do NOT let him get off to a slow start, which he may not recover from.


well said, perfect.


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

Go Nets Go.


----------



## SetShotWilly (Jan 19, 2006)

Where is everyone?


----------



## jerkstore (Nov 3, 2006)

ATTACK ATTACK ATTACK !!!!


----------



## jerkstore (Nov 3, 2006)

Oh. Hello netsfans.


----------



## SetShotWilly (Jan 19, 2006)

Well seems like Carter will continue his woes.


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

it's damn lag.


----------



## jerkstore (Nov 3, 2006)

Mikki Moore!!


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Are they booing RJ?


----------



## jerkstore (Nov 3, 2006)

My 9 has no score posted


----------



## jerkstore (Nov 3, 2006)

what's the score?


----------



## SetShotWilly (Jan 19, 2006)

its a VC three!!!!


----------



## jerkstore (Nov 3, 2006)

Carter for 3 !!!!!!! Yes

score is 5-2 Nets


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

VC for 3


----------



## SetShotWilly (Jan 19, 2006)

5-2 Nets


----------



## NETSFAN3526 (Mar 8, 2006)

notice how they are all quiet when VC make a 3.lol


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

SetShotWilly said:


> Well seems like Carter will continue his woes.


you stop jinxing it.

Vince Carter for 3.


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

*Re: Playoff Game 2 - New Jersey Nets vs Toronto Raptors - Tuesday, April 24, 2007 7:0*



HB said:


> Are they booing RJ?


yep.


----------



## jerkstore (Nov 3, 2006)

Kdd for 3!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SetShotWilly (Jan 19, 2006)

Its a JKidd three!!!


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Both teams stinking up the joint.


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

Stop Jinx it, SetShotWilly,

Carter for 3.

Kidd for 3.


----------



## jerkstore (Nov 3, 2006)

*KEEP UP THE OFFENSE NETS !!!*


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

Go Jason Kidd.

Go Vince Carter.


----------



## Kidd Karma (Oct 30, 2003)

4 boards for Kidd already, he wants it.


----------



## SetShotWilly (Jan 19, 2006)

jarkid said:


> Stop Jinx it, SetShotWilly,
> 
> Carter for 3.
> 
> Kidd for 3.


I am trying! :biggrin:


----------



## NETSFAN3526 (Mar 8, 2006)

Vc Lets Go Baby!!!!!!!!!!!!yessirr


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

If TJ Ford is going to play Kidd like that he better knock those down.


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

Let's say:

Go Nets Go.

Go Nets Go.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*Re: Playoff Game 2 - New Jersey Nets vs Toronto Raptors - Tuesday, April 24, 2007 7:0*



GM3 said:


> yep.


Thanks I have the game on mute, I didnt know how the fans were reacting to him.


----------



## SetShotWilly (Jan 19, 2006)

They should cut down on the threes


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

Let's win for 2 games tonight.


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

Damn, what are you doing Jefferson.


----------



## SetShotWilly (Jan 19, 2006)

Wow collins!! beasty


----------



## jerkstore (Nov 3, 2006)

J Coll with the Double pump !!


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Jeez 10-7 with 4 mins left.


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

Defense on Anthony damn Parker.


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

Jason "Playoffs" COllins.


----------



## jerkstore (Nov 3, 2006)

w/o these fouls, the Raptors would be nothin.


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

Josh Boone is on.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Collins has defended Bosh excellently so far


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

Beat them...


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

We ain't 3rd in the league for nothing, CHARGE!


----------



## SetShotWilly (Jan 19, 2006)

Damn box out Rasho!


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

Grab the damn erbounds !!


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

The Wright Stuff is in.


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Marcus, Wright, Boki, Carter, Boone.


----------



## SetShotWilly (Jan 19, 2006)

Why are afraid to shoot? Mikki then Boki


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

wow.


----------



## SetShotWilly (Jan 19, 2006)

Silly plays left and right by the Nets


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Wright, I have just erased you from my memory.


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

TURNOVERS...are you kidding me


----------



## jerkstore (Nov 3, 2006)

That sucked.


----------



## crimedog (Jun 3, 2003)

high scoring affair


----------



## Noodfan (Jun 25, 2005)

*Re: Playoff Game 2 - New Jersey Nets vs Toronto Raptors - Tuesday, April 24, 2007 7:0*

Nets made little asists with 3. Oh look at Raps : 1


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

Carter for 2


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

In a game where defense is key, I don't like Marcus in.

and then he hits a pretty one.


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

Nice blockshot by Josh Boone on Andrea Bargnani


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

Marcus for 2.


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

Calderon and Parker is on.

Go Marcus, beat them.


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

Wright for 2.


----------



## soul driver (Apr 1, 2007)

yikes


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

We can't score.


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

GM3 said:


> In a game where defense is key, I don't like Marcus in.
> 
> and then he hits a pretty one.


His defense well so far.

No other way, Kidd needs rest.


----------



## jerkstore (Nov 3, 2006)

the refs are not exciting me.


----------



## SetShotWilly (Jan 19, 2006)

Looks like no one on the Nets is feeling it tonight. Even Boki who is solid usually


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

*Re: Playoff Game 2 - New Jersey Nets vs Toronto Raptors - Tuesday, April 24, 2007 7:0*



jarkid said:


> His defense well so far.
> 
> No other way, Kidd needs rest.


No it hasn't.

Calderon just torched the Nets on Marcus' watch.


----------



## crimedog (Jun 3, 2003)

jerkstore said:


> the refs are not exciting me.


there it is


----------



## SetShotWilly (Jan 19, 2006)

Take that garbage Williams out of there


----------



## SetShotWilly (Jan 19, 2006)

Thats it pump him up


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

wow vince had like 1.4 seconds of rest


----------



## SetShotWilly (Jan 19, 2006)

I swear these refs are paid off. They have been horribly inconsistent


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Come on Nets.


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

vince needs to work on his open jumpers


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

I have no idea what just happened, a T was called but no idea on who.


----------



## dfunk15 (Mar 24, 2006)

oh look, Vince does have some IQ after all an then he misses FT and another jumper,


----------



## SetShotWilly (Jan 19, 2006)

RJ needs to get it going and fast. Doesn't look like Carter will ever get it going in ACC ever again


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

Boki for 3


----------



## SetShotWilly (Jan 19, 2006)

Come on RJ. Damnit


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

9 Net turnovers.


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Marcus, look and learn


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

make some ****ing free throws


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

Kidd for 3


----------



## NETSFAN3526 (Mar 8, 2006)

yessir!!


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

RJ you are not RJ again.


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

Carter your free throws are choking again.


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

big three is shooting 5 for 21...


----------



## SetShotWilly (Jan 19, 2006)

Come on Kidd. You better than that


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

Bad shot, Kidd.


----------



## SetShotWilly (Jan 19, 2006)

They are VERY trigger happy on the threes


----------



## jerkstore (Nov 3, 2006)

Zone killed em


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

Kidd, damn it, you should have made all of them.


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

nice pass. boki is money


----------



## SetShotWilly (Jan 19, 2006)

book it boki


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Boki!!!!!!!!!! with a 3 after a Petterson 3,.


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

DAMN IT...stupid vince. just pass him the ball


----------



## dfunk15 (Mar 24, 2006)

ok, whats with kidd and pull up jumpers, stop taking them, its not your game


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

RJ is like a box of chocolates, you never know who you gonna get.


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

Boki for 3


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Paging RJ! Where are you????


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

Richard Jefferson sucks tonight.


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

jason collins has the highest FG% on our team.


----------



## elsaic15 (May 24, 2006)

omg rj how do u screw that [email protected]#([email protected]*#$(# friggi n3 on 1. that was easy lob for a layup alley oop. ugh


----------



## AJC NYC (Aug 16, 2005)

Dont worry we will eventually extend this run


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

i thought that wasn't the greatest pass by Vince. a RJ last year would have had the athletisim to finish that off though.


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

it's time to tell that Trade RJ right now.

ok, not now.


----------



## SetShotWilly (Jan 19, 2006)

GM3 said:


> RJ is like a box of chocolates, you never know who you gonna get.


:lol:


----------



## crimedog (Jun 3, 2003)

as a raps fan, nachbar is who i fear seeing shoot more than anyone...including vince


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

*Re: Playoff Game 2 - New Jersey Nets vs Toronto Raptors - Tuesday, April 24, 2007 7:0*



fruitcake said:


> jason collins has the highest FG% on our team.


Feed Collins!


----------



## Aurelino (Jul 25, 2003)

*Re: Playoff Game 2 - New Jersey Nets vs Toronto Raptors - Tuesday, April 24, 2007 7:0*

Bad pass by Vince.


----------



## NETSFAN3526 (Mar 8, 2006)

vince,find ur touch please........and dont bkame carter for thee mess up with the rj oop


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

CrimeDog, of course


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Attack the rim, no jumpers please.


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

oh **** what a pass


----------



## Block (Apr 22, 2007)

Nachbar!


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Boki, Round 1 MVP.


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

nice pass to boone


----------



## jerkstore (Nov 3, 2006)

Go Baby Go !!!!


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

RJ needs to wake up. same with Kidd. he had 11 assists in the first half last night, Kidd has 2 assists, and they were all in the first couple of minutes.

vince as well. he's playing better than last game obviously.


----------



## elsaic15 (May 24, 2006)

wow what a sad display of offense


----------



## elsaic15 (May 24, 2006)

we gotta cut down on stupid *** turnovers. 10 already at half


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

Boki >>> RJ.


----------



## jerkstore (Nov 3, 2006)

I'm Glad Parker got quiet.


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

<table class="bodytext" bgcolor="#dcdcdc" border="0" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="1" width="100%"><tbody><tr><td colspan="13" class="head" align="center" bgcolor="#06143f">*NEW JERSEY NETS*</td> </tr> <tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">STARTERS</td> <td width="5%">MIN</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">3PM-A</td> <td width="7%">FTM-A</td> <td width="6%">OREB</td> <td width="6%">REB</td> <td width="6%">AST</td> <td width="6%">STL</td> <td width="6%">BLK</td> <td width="6%">TO</td> <td width="6%">PF</td> <td width="6%">PTS</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Jason Kidd, PG</td><td>17</td><td>2-7</td><td>2-3</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">1</td><td>7</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>6</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Vince Carter, GF</td><td>22</td><td>4-11</td><td>1-4</td><td>2-4</td><td align="right">0</td><td>6</td><td>3</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>11</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Mikki Moore, FC</td><td>17</td><td>1-2</td><td>0-0</td><td>1-1</td><td align="right">3</td><td>5</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>3</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Richard Jefferson, SF</td><td>17</td><td>0-5</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>5</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Jason Collins, FC</td><td>9</td><td>1-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>2</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">BENCH</td> <td width="5%">MIN</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">3PM-A</td> <td width="7%">FTM-A</td> <td width="6%">OREB</td> <td width="6%">REB</td> <td width="6%">AST</td> <td width="6%">STL</td> <td width="6%">BLK</td> <td width="6%">TO</td> <td width="6%">PF</td> <td width="6%">PTS</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Eddie House, SG</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Has not entered game</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Marcus Williams, G</td><td>6</td><td>1-2</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Hassan Adams, GF</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Has not entered game</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Bernard Robinson, GF</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Has not entered game</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Clifford Robinson, FC</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Has not entered game</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Bostjan Nachbar, SF</td><td>14</td><td>3-5</td><td>2-3</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>8</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Antoine Wright, GF</td><td>6</td><td>1-2</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>2</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Josh Boone, FC</td><td>8</td><td>1-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Mile Ilic, C</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Has not entered game</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Nenad Krstic, FC</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Has not entered game</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"><td colspan="2" align="left">TOTALS</td><td nowrap="nowrap">FGM-A</td><td>3PM-A</td><td>FTM-A</td><td>OREB</td><td>REB</td><td>AST</td><td>STL</td><td>BLK</td><td>TO</td><td>PF</td><td>PTS</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec"><td colspan="2" align="left">
</td><td>*14-36*</td><td>*5-11*</td><td>*3-5*</td><td>*5*</td><td>*27*</td><td>*8*</td><td>*3*</td><td>*2*</td><td>*10*</td><td>*9*</td><td>*36*</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff"><td colspan="2" align="left">
</td><td>*38.9%*</td><td>*45.5%*</td><td>*60.0%*</td><td colspan="8">Team TO (pts off): 10 (6</td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Man that was one grindy, boring half. The Nets defense was fantastic though.


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

*Re: Playoff Game 2 - New Jersey Nets vs Toronto Raptors - Tuesday, April 24, 2007 7:0*

Vince needs to attack when he is posting up Ford. No reason to fade away unless it is Parker or Graham guarding you.


----------



## Noodfan (Jun 25, 2005)

*Re: Playoff Game 2 - New Jersey Nets vs Toronto Raptors - Tuesday, April 24, 2007 7:0*

Nets assist to TO: 8/10
Raptors assist to TO: 3/7

Nets FG: 38.8%
Raptors FG: 30.7%

Yeah we are bad but there are worse out there I guess. I think it should be toronto fans who is complaining.


----------



## Fray (Dec 19, 2005)

All the Nets have to do is hold off the Raptors for the second half and they should be able to win the whole series.


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

Toronto was shooting in .308 so far. Good D so far.

But damn u RJ, please break out in the second half.


----------



## jerkstore (Nov 3, 2006)

2and half comming up...


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

Yes, ready to go.


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

*Re: Playoff Game 2 - New Jersey Nets vs Toronto Raptors - Tuesday, April 24, 2007 7:0*

RJ hustling but he needs some help,

Bosh's shot reminds me so much of Krstic's.


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

RJ hits a tough one over Bosh.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

RJ with a good start

What a stupid shot by Vince


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

Carter your poor shooting costs us.


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

*Re: Playoff Game 2 - New Jersey Nets vs Toronto Raptors - Tuesday, April 24, 2007 7:0*

WTF!

His feet were moving the whole time.


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: Playoff Game 2 - New Jersey Nets vs Toronto Raptors - Tuesday, April 24, 2007 7:0*

The most pivotal second half in a long time.


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

This Is Rediculous When Nets Play @ Nj They Better Step It Up This Team Is Flat Out Pathetic


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

RJ, offensive foul


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

*Re: Playoff Game 2 - New Jersey Nets vs Toronto Raptors - Tuesday, April 24, 2007 7:0*

****!


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

We Lost Cause Of Anthony Parker

Of All People


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

Stern is at this game, and it appears he is giving the refs a little "help".


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

We are done, they are motivated.


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

*Re: Playoff Game 2 - New Jersey Nets vs Toronto Raptors - Tuesday, April 24, 2007 7:0*



Carter15Nets said:


> We Lost Cause Of Anthony Parker
> 
> Of All People


You have no idea how good he is.


----------



## NETSFAN3526 (Mar 8, 2006)

refs suck


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

yeaaaaaaaaa


----------



## jerkstore (Nov 3, 2006)

Does Carter have his head on?


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Smart play Vince

Oh come on, fight through the frigging screens


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: Playoff Game 2 - New Jersey Nets vs Toronto Raptors - Tuesday, April 24, 2007 7:0*

Please Vince, stop taking those shots.


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

*Re: Playoff Game 2 - New Jersey Nets vs Toronto Raptors - Tuesday, April 24, 2007 7:0*

um is anybody going to guard ford?


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

keep complaining about the refs, its not gonna change one damn thing.


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

I Quit


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

Toronto has a good screen.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Frank needs to get Boki in the game


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

You can let them shooting a wide open shot, and you should follow the ballhandler very close, or he can take the shots easily by the screen.


----------



## jerkstore (Nov 3, 2006)

Pain5155 said:


> keep complaining about the refs, its not gonna change one damn thing.


That's big comming from the fans who blamed their loss on what color Jerseys were worn.


----------



## NetsFan (Aug 9, 2005)

cant wait till we get to jersey were might actually gets some calls


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

Good Job Hit A 3 Then Give It Right Back Wide Open


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

Kidd for 3.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Jason Kidd has gotta start playing D in this game. If he aint guarding Ford then get on Parker


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

I love you Collins


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

Kidd should shoot more 2 pointers


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

LOL what are they saying? Bald head?


----------



## jerkstore (Nov 3, 2006)

Golly


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

Go Nets Go.


----------



## AJC NYC (Aug 16, 2005)

Kidd should shoot more 2 pointers


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

AJC NYC, you are right.

With Carter on the bench, Kidd and RJ should run more fastbreak.


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

Mikki Make your damn free throws.


----------



## jerkstore (Nov 3, 2006)

Boki is crazy good


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

Boki for 3


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

Boki is the X-factor.


----------



## dfunk15 (Mar 24, 2006)

that was late


----------



## AJC NYC (Aug 16, 2005)

so do u think the refs are gonna give them that shot???


----------



## jerkstore (Nov 3, 2006)

wow barngani was close


----------



## elsaic15 (May 24, 2006)

that shouldnt count it was still in bargs hands


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

heads will roll if they give andrea the basket


----------



## nets15 (Feb 12, 2006)

did it count the ball was still in his hands ??


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

They always could make the buzzer beaters over the Nets.

Damn you .


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Nope, doesnt count


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

Collins >> Shaq


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Bosh has made some incredible shots tonight


----------



## jerkstore (Nov 3, 2006)

The refs can find more creative ways to screws us, give them some credit.


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

What are you doing, damn.


----------



## dfunk15 (Mar 24, 2006)

vince shot selection belongs in a toilet, its ****ty. Unlike him, Bosh is stepping up


----------



## jerkstore (Nov 3, 2006)

we got this one


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

7-0 Run In 1:29 To End The Game


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

Awesome Up 5 To Start 4th Got Use Excited

Then 7-0 Run Now We Lose


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

7:0 Raptors run, damn u Nets


----------



## nets15 (Feb 12, 2006)

urghhhhh!!!!! put kidd bak in!!!


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

Nets always play like this.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Get Kidd in, Vince should not be handling the ball


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

Bosh's hair style is really ughh...


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

Stupid Nets


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

10 To 0 Raptors In 4th


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

Finally score


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

Boooooooooooooooooookiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii Nnnnnnnnnnnnnnaaaaaaachhhhhhhbarrrrrrr


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

When You Make Anthony Parker Look Like Jordan U Know U Stink


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Mikki please play some D, please!


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

Stupid, they made a easy back door pass


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

damn it


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

Booooooooooooookiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## jerkstore (Nov 3, 2006)

****ing Jason Kidd !!!!!!


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

VC over Bosh


----------



## AJC NYC (Aug 16, 2005)

AHhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Jason Kidd!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## elsaic15 (May 24, 2006)

my god carter...do u plan on shooting 25% the whole playoffs? geez


----------



## jerkstore (Nov 3, 2006)

Let's go Nets !!!!


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: Playoff Game 2 - New Jersey Nets vs Toronto Raptors - Tuesday, April 24, 2007 7:0*

KIDDDDDDDDDD :yay::yay::yay::yay:


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

Butterflies


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Jason Kidd with a big shot!!! And just a few secs he was pissing me off with his lackadaisical D, way to redeem yourself Kiddo


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

Kiddddddddddddddddddddddddddd


----------



## jerkstore (Nov 3, 2006)

I don't think the crowd was booing Carter against Bosh...Hmmmm....


----------



## NetsFan (Aug 9, 2005)

Kidd can go for 1-100 but the one will be a big shot


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

Jason Kidd You Are The King !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jerkstore (Nov 3, 2006)

Kidd 3 shy of the 3-dub


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

Go Nets


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

Defense!


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

Damn U Bosh


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I can't watch the game because it's on NBA TV, but I see Carter appears to be having another bad shooting night...is he just sticking to jump shots and forcing them or what's going on?


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

Vc 13 For 42 In The 2007 Nba Playoffs

42% Fg Shooter Playoff Career Coming In

This Guy Just Doesn't Have It 

Regular Season Star


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

Bad shot by Carter.


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

Game

Vince Blew It Terrible


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

Its Over Guys Down 3 Crowd Going Nuts

Had Our Chance Tj Ford 3 Did It And Vc A Joke


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

Why let them shoot a wide open shot???????


----------



## jerkstore (Nov 3, 2006)

Now I'm a little queezy.


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

Stupid nets,

after timeout, they made a 7-0 run again.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Why isnt Boki playing the two man game with kidd


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Richard Jefferson! Damn! Nice three!


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

GO NETS... please go Nets.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Oh ****!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

They're showing the ending on TNT...nice.


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

RJ for 3


----------



## dfunk15 (Mar 24, 2006)

Nets defense on Ford is pathetic


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

Damn, we are done.


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

We Were 40 Seconds From Going Up 2-0

Now 1-1

We'll Lose At Home


----------



## jerkstore (Nov 3, 2006)

suicide play comming up.


----------



## njnetsrule_4ever (May 1, 2005)

VINCE WILL SHOT THE DAGGER!!!!!!!!!!
This is his time to make the Raptors and their fans eat their own words...
come on NETS!!!!!!!!


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

Vc = Choke!!!!!!!! 2 In A Row! Loser


----------



## purplehaze89 (Apr 20, 2005)

Why did we go to Jefferson and not VC? I dont get it really.


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

oh man....


----------



## elsaic15 (May 24, 2006)

carter cost us the ****ing game with his idiotic shot selection and stupid [email protected]#([email protected]*#$(@#*[email protected](# you ****ing pansy god damn


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

Damn, make a three to tie the game.

Damn, why coudn't they make a nice defense on Ford?

Damn u


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

You are damn poor, damn u.


----------



## dfunk15 (Mar 24, 2006)

RJ shot was just retarded


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Damn Boki was wide open


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Wow...open look...just couldn't knock it down.


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

Lose.


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

Choked Up 1 With 40 Sec Now Down 4

Vc To Blame 8 For 24
What A Loser

13 For 45 Or Something In Playoffs


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

Lost.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

**** **** **** **** **** **** **** ****..


Wtf Vc?


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

See you in Jersey


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

*************************************************


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

That Sh*t Hurt Man Whata Choke


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

See you in Meallowland.


----------



## dfunk15 (Mar 24, 2006)

lol, Vince was so spineless that a guy with no jumper had to become Nets go to guy


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

Damn you Hollinger


----------



## kconn61686 (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: Playoff Game 2 - New Jersey Nets vs Toronto Raptors - Tuesday, April 24, 2007 7:0*

cant complain with where they are at. they lead with :46 left. toronto survived thats all, b/c they were :46 away from the nail in their coffin. home teams are virtually guaranteed at least 1 of the 2 games. toronto now must prove they can win a road game


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Somehow someway, they have got to find a way to stop the Raptor point guards


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

god dammit, now we're coming back to toronto


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

I would say this game is Carter and RJ's fault...but you don't expect for RJ to be a superstar every game in a series like this, you expect that from Carter. He looked like a kid that got caught with his hand in the cookie jar all game. He absolutely disappeared tonight... This was his chance to say farewell to Toronto fans and he failed miserabley.


----------



## elsaic15 (May 24, 2006)

threw the god damn game away. ugh


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

In statistic, It's very rare to win 2 games in a row for Away Team,

But don't worry, back to swamp, We will beat them for twice.


----------



## TriDoub5 (Jan 24, 2007)

It was close.:thumbdown:


----------



## JAMES.SLIMM (Feb 24, 2006)

Phenom Z28 said:


> I would say this game is Carter and RJ's fault...but you don't expect for RJ to be a superstar every game in a series like this, you expect that from Carter. He looked like a kid that got caught with his hand in the cookie jar all game. He absolutely disappeared tonight... This was his chance to say farewell to Toronto fans and he failed miserabley.




I wouldn't be so hard on RJ he had an off night shooting, The Raptors won a game they needed to win, they narrowly won it at that, the Nets will make the proper adjustments for Fridays game


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: Playoff Game 2 - New Jersey Nets vs Toronto Raptors - Tuesday, April 24, 2007 7:0*



kconn61686 said:


> cant complain with where they are at. they lead with :46 left. toronto survived thats all, b/c they were :46 away from the nail in their coffin. home teams are virtually guaranteed at least 1 of the 2 games. toronto now must prove they can win a road game


\
Exactly...don't forget the Nets are technically the underdogs here...who realistically thought the Nets would sweet the higher seed?


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

Vincanity15311 said:


> god dammit, now we're coming back to toronto


New Jersey, Not Toronto.

Thanks.


----------



## elsaic15 (May 24, 2006)

i hope someone calls out carter big time for being a ***** who hides in the corner when theres pressure. WTF was he thinking on half his shot attempts? seriously is he trying to set a record for lowest fg% in a series?


----------



## sammysamosa (Mar 10, 2003)

jarkid said:


> New Jersey, Not Toronto.
> 
> Thanks.


He means for game 5.

Thanks.


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

Go nets Go.

Don't worry


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

sammysamosa said:


> He means for game 5.
> 
> Thanks.


But We *are coming back* to New Jersey,

Not * coming back* to Toronto,

Thanks.


----------



## sammysamosa (Mar 10, 2003)

I wouldn't be surprised if Raptors win 2 straight in NJ...There's like crazy pressure on the raps to win in Toronto..Less pressure = Better Execution...GL NJ fans


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

Weird Logic.

No, in Toronto, Nets are hacked by the crowd,

Now In New Jersey, Vince Carter would make the shots easily.

And our crowd and Announcers would also help the Nets.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*Re: Playoff Game 2 - New Jersey Nets vs Toronto Raptors - Tuesday, April 24, 2007 7:0*



sammysamosa said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if Raptors win 2 straight in NJ...There's like crazy pressure on the raps to win in Toronto..Less pressure = Better Execution...GL NJ fans


Lol and this would be because the Raptors had control of the game from start to finish


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

sammysamosa said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if Raptors win 2 straight in NJ...There's like crazy pressure on the raps to win in Toronto..Less pressure = Better Execution...GL NJ fans



Really? Becuase I would be surprised if the Raps win the next two games or another game in this series.


----------



## sammysamosa (Mar 10, 2003)

jarkid said:


> But We *are coming back* to New Jersey,
> 
> Not * coming back* to Toronto,
> 
> Thanks.


We haven't even been to New Jersey. So how can you tell me are we comming back?

Thanks.


----------



## sammysamosa (Mar 10, 2003)

I said GL, and thats that


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

sammysamosa said:


> We haven't even been to New Jersey. So how can you tell me are we comming back?
> 
> Thanks.


"We" means New Jersey Nets, and no body wants to mention your annoying and mini thing team.

Thanks.


----------



## sammysamosa (Mar 10, 2003)

Ya we're the mini team thing, with no fans so we have to move somewhere.

Thanks.


----------



## AIFAN3 (Sep 17, 2005)

Well the numbers caught up to RJ.. He's not going to shoot a high % each game.. But Carter is just proving his critics right... He's not mentally tough enough to handle a real hostile atmosphere..


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*Re: Playoff Game 2 - New Jersey Nets vs Toronto Raptors - Tuesday, April 24, 2007 7:0*



AIFAN3 said:


> Well the numbers caught up to RJ.. He's not going to shoot a high % each game.. But Carter is just proving his critics right... He's not mentally tough enough to handle a real hostile atmosphere..


I have been extremely disappointed in Vince, no show so far


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

If you are already in the Toronto, how can you be coming back to Toronto?

Wow, Great Logic by Raptors Fan.

Thanks.


----------



## sammysamosa (Mar 10, 2003)

BTW what happened to Kidd's 15assists? Tired OLD legs catching up with him? like i said before...


----------



## sammysamosa (Mar 10, 2003)

jarkid said:


> If you are already in the Toronto, how can you be coming back to Toronto?
> 
> Wow, Great Logic by Raptors Fan.
> 
> Thanks.


[strike]Dude your an idiot and its not worth arguing with u about it cause u can't understand simple logic[/strike].. instead u think a person is wrong in what he says and ur right in what u beleive...


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

sammysamosa said:


> Dude your an idiot and its not worth arguing with u about it cause u can't understand simple logic.. instead u think a person is wrong in what he says and ur right in what u beleive...


[strike]You don't know What logic is, you are just so dumb, and your reading ability seems being in Trouble.

You don't know who people are talking about,

and your logic is definitely wrong, Dumb, Idiot, Stupid.[/strike]

If you are in New Jersey, then you should say " we are coming back to Toronto", understand?


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

sammysamosa said:


> BTW what happened to Kidd's 15assists? Tired OLD legs catching up with him? like i said before...


Even 7 assists 

poor Raptors can't make it.


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

Jizzy said:


> Really? Becuase I would be surprised if the Raps win the next two games or another game in this series.


cant wait to see ur reaction when the raps win in 6.


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

Pain5155 said:


> cant wait to see ur reaction when the raps win in 6.


Nets in 5.

Then you will cry for it.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Please stop with the insults.

If you guys can't post with a sense of decorum this soon after a game, don't post at all. Talking about both sides of the fence, here.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Pain5155 said:


> cant wait to see ur reaction when the raps win in 6.



Probably the same reaction you had when you said the Raps would dismantle the Nets, contend in the East and be title contenders. Where'd ya go?


----------



## purplehaze89 (Apr 20, 2005)

At no point in this series have the Raptors had control of the game. This game was a fluke victory for the Raps and they should be lucky they took the game. This is with Vince having two incredibly sub-par performances.

Now the Nets need to take care of their home court and see what happens from there.


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

Jizzy said:


> Probably the same reaction you had when you said the Raps would dismantle the Nets, contend in the East and be title contenders. Where'd ya go?


u picked the raps in 4, now its 5, im guessing 6 is next.


----------



## purplehaze89 (Apr 20, 2005)

Jizzy has always picked Nets in 5. Right from the get-go. 

The Raptors have not shown anyone anything to indicate otherwise. They got real lucky today.


----------



## sammysamosa (Mar 10, 2003)

Yeaaa and New Jersey has shown anything towards them being able to win in 5...lol first time a lot of the raptors have played in the playoffs and you guys struggle to win game 1...Gimme a break...Raps in 7


----------



## crimedog (Jun 3, 2003)

purplehaze89 said:


> Jizzy has always picked Nets in 5. Right from the get-go.
> 
> The Raptors have not shown anyone anything to indicate otherwise. They got real lucky today.


IMO both teams have sucked a lot. kidd, RJ and bosh have each had one good game, while nachbar and parker have both been pretty good both games. kidd played alright today too. 

As a basketball fan, I'd like to see both teams do a lot more on the weekend.


----------



## TJ Ford (Dec 16, 2006)

Everybody is pouring it on Vince now. I'm sure he will play slightly better in NJ where the boos are not present.


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

we take care of business at home, we should be in good shape.


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

Silly boy, Which team has the home court advantage?

Don't piss me off.

Since so many big mouths booing on Vince, now it's going to be vanished.


----------



## SickGame (Jan 23, 2006)

I fail to see how this was a fluke win for the Raptors and how the first game was a dominant victory by the Nets.
Both teams struggled and couldn't take a deciding lead in the game, needing late game "heroics" by Carter (game 1) and T.J./Ford in game 2. There hasn't really been an example of either team playing well. Carter has shot poorly while the Raps haven't had the same contribution of their bench they're used to.

No team has imposed control over the series. We'll have to see if the next two games decide that.


----------



## elsaic15 (May 24, 2006)

bottom line, we have home court advantage now. even with vc doing his best antoine walker impression. i doubt he'll struggle at home, since he coudnlt possibly be any worse offensively (hard to shoot worse than 30%) yes, im pissed we threw the game away, and it is alarming we were outscored both games now in the 4th and our execution is again terrible on both ends in the end game, but we'll see. i wont be worried until/if we lose a home game


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

Carter used to play very badly in Toronto, that woundn't surprise.

But he always has a strong performance in CAA, so Don't be happy too early, our sweet Raptor fans.


----------



## drlove_playa (Feb 11, 2005)

jarkid said:


> Why let them shoot a wide open shot???????


LOL..It was a nice pass.. no one tries to give an nba player a wide open shot

Man you really are a kid aren't you? Have you ever played basketball before? After reading your posts in this thread, you have never played the game before, I can tell.

Now you nets fans are seeing the real VC. When there is an important game, he is no where to be found.


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

drlove_playa said:


> LOL..It was a nice pass.. no one tries to give an nba player a wide open shot
> 
> Man you really are a kid aren't you? Have you ever played basketball before? After reading your posts in this thread, you have never played the game before, I can tell.
> 
> Now you nets fans are seeing the real VC. When there is an important game, he is no where to be found.


All I can tell is you are wrong, and I don't think you can play basketball.

Or Maybe you never try to defend, so you just let everyone on the court shoot the open shots. Oh, Ya, that's the meaning of good defense.

I play and watch the basketball games, I dare not say the amount is high, but not too low.

By the way, you should learn more about the love, right, Dr.Love.

Don't get it into my id. Just like Jordan is not a container to load the urine.

sorry, if you want to know Vince Carter's real character, please wait until game 3 and game 4. Don't tell that too early.

*Dr.Love PATAYA !*


----------



## Benis007 (May 23, 2005)

raps in 5


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

Keep dreaming.


----------



## RX (May 24, 2006)

jarkid said:


> Silly boy, Which team has the home court advantage?
> 
> Don't piss me off.
> 
> Since so many big mouths booing on Vince, now it's going to be vanished.


You call CAA homecourt advantage? That is the deadest/saddest arena I've ever watched a game in. On the bright side it's great for getting cheap tix and good seats since no one ever goes there, too bad you have to watch the Nets play though =(

I can't wait to showup this weekend in my Raps jersey and BOO Carter and RJ on their home court =)


----------



## BDB (Dec 19, 2006)

I can't stand some of these Craptor fans.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*Re: Playoff Game 2 - New Jersey Nets vs Toronto Raptors - Tuesday, April 24, 2007 7:0*



RX said:


> You call CAA homecourt advantage? That is the deadest/saddest arena I've ever watched a game in. On the bright side it's great for getting cheap tix and good seats since no one ever goes there, too bad you have to watch the Nets play though =(
> 
> I can't wait to showup this weekend in my Raps jersey and BOO Carter and RJ on their home court =)


It looks pretty active during the playoffs


----------



## RasH-Vinsanity (Oct 8, 2006)

*Re: Playoff Game 2 - New Jersey Nets vs Toronto Raptors - Tuesday, April 24, 2007 7:0*



BDB said:


> I can't stand some of these Craptor fans.


No not craptors....BARNEYS!....They are called the Toronto Barneys.


----------



## RX (May 24, 2006)

*Re: Playoff Game 2 - New Jersey Nets vs Toronto Raptors - Tuesday, April 24, 2007 7:0*



HB said:


> It looks pretty active during the playoffs


I hope you're right, I've not been there in the playoffs but several regular season games. 

Now what the Nets should do is play out of MSG during the playoffs, then they'd have some type of homecourt advantage, or at least a crowd to cheer for them!


----------



## jerkstore (Nov 3, 2006)

BDB said:


> I can't stand some of these Craptor fans.


Some of the are indefensible, and are on the verge of suspension. Most do believe that they are more hardcore fans than anyone. Part of me will feel sad when they lose.


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

RX said:


> You call CAA homecourt advantage? That is the deadest/saddest arena I've ever watched a game in. On the bright side it's great for getting cheap tix and good seats since no one ever goes there, too bad you have to watch the Nets play though =(
> 
> I can't wait to showup this weekend in my Raps jersey and BOO Carter and RJ on their home court =)


Sorry, at least the crowd there won't boo on Vince anymore,

maybe only you, hey can I hear you?

Craptors. :lol: :lol:


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

Sorry I have to post there since one thread is closed



cano22? who the hell he is?

12 posts?

And even I've never seen him post on the Nets forums.

He should be banned, but I saw more and more raps fans all around here.
( Look at the behavior just upon this post by 3 more)


Post like in EVERY THREADS, the numbers here are much more than that.

And our GM are more behaved than the ****thief.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: Playoff Game 2 - New Jersey Nets vs Toronto Raptors - Tuesday, April 24, 2007 7:0*



jarkid said:


> Sorry I have to post there since one thread is closed
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nicely done. Please keep it up.


----------



## jerkstore (Nov 3, 2006)

Speedythief, can you close threads on any forum?


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

*Re: Playoff Game 2 - New Jersey Nets vs Toronto Raptors - Tuesday, April 24, 2007 7:0*

Its like the fanbases need to make a thread for ****-slinging! Oh man!:lol:


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: Playoff Game 2 - New Jersey Nets vs Toronto Raptors - Tuesday, April 24, 2007 7:0*



jerkstore said:


> Speedythief, can you close threads on any forum?


Yes, but I am specifically responsible for the Atlantic Division team forums.


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

*Re: Playoff Game 2 - New Jersey Nets vs Toronto Raptors - Tuesday, April 24, 2007 7:0*



jerkstore said:


> Speedythief, can you close threads on any forum?


Speedythief better be careful, this is Mr. Admin's territory.


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

*Re: Playoff Game 2 - New Jersey Nets vs Toronto Raptors - Tuesday, April 24, 2007 7:0*

speedythief is in charge of atlantic division forums.

ignore this, didnt know he responded that fast.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: Playoff Game 2 - New Jersey Nets vs Toronto Raptors - Tuesday, April 24, 2007 7:0*



fruitcake said:


> Speedythief better be careful, this is Mr. Admin's territory.


His shadow looms large over all of these lands.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: Playoff Game 2 - New Jersey Nets vs Toronto Raptors - Tuesday, April 24, 2007 7:0*



Astral Dragon said:


> speedythief is in charge of atlantic division forums.
> 
> *ignore this, didnt know he responded that fast.*


If I didn't then how could I call myself...


----------



## jerkstore (Nov 3, 2006)

*Re: Playoff Game 2 - New Jersey Nets vs Toronto Raptors - Tuesday, April 24, 2007 7:0*



speedythief said:


> Yes, but I am specifically responsible for the Atlantic Division team forums.


Oh ok, I was wondering who shut down that post, and then I was like, wait no, Speedythief is a mod from another board, he can't do that...LOL :lol: Thats crazy...


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

speedythief is just like a ruffian, he warms me cause I said "****thief", hey what Did I say ?

Did I say ****thief = speedythief?

And **** is not equal to some bad words, I just didn't want to mention to names exactly.

Wow, he PMed me and Warned me by saying I was attacking the poster.

Wow, How great you are, or maybe you think you are the moderator on this site,

so you can do all you want.


I had never been warned before, but I have been warned 2 times in 2 days by the same guy, what a tyrant.


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

I must wait until witnessing the Raptors are out from the playoffs.

Now I have to turn to be the enemy to Raptors all my life.

The worst fans club than Heat and Pacers.


----------



## jerkstore (Nov 3, 2006)

Attack the post, not the poster. 

I just can't believe guys like Sammy Sosa aren't banned..

If I went on the Raptors board and posted what he did, I'd expect at least a suspension.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

You guys are 100% welcome to question authority and demand certain actions on the behest of the site, but please do it via PM and not in game threads.


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

*Re: Playoff Game 2 - New Jersey Nets vs Toronto Raptors - Tuesday, April 24, 2007 7:0*



speedythief said:



> You guys are 100% welcome to question authority and demand certain actions on the behest of the site, but please do it via PM and not in game threads.


*Take complaints about moderators and Community moderators to PM. Continuing to post your complaints in threads will result in a suspension. -cpaw*


----------

